

Big Surprise: RIM’s PlayBook Tablet QNX OS Will Replace BlackBerry OS in Phones - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2010/09/29/29venturebeat-big-surprise-rims-playbook-tablet-qnx-os-wil-14461.html?ref=technology

======
gaius
Surreal! Headline: _Big Surprise: RIM’s PlayBook Tablet QNX OS Will Replace
BlackBerry OS in Phones_

First paragraph: _Surprising no one, a Research in Motion vice president
confirmed this morning that the fancy new QNX operating system in its
BlackBerry PlayBook tablet will eventually replace the traditional BlackBerry
OS in its smartphone_

~~~
bryanlarsen
Maybe the New York Times should throw out its much-vaunted style guide and
adopt the smiley as a sarcasm indicator...

------
raganwald
I'm sorry for whinging without adding much substance to the article analysis,
but I wish that companies like RIM would try to copy Apple's "cone of silence"
rather than (or in addition to) copying their product's superficial
appearances.

When Apple brought out Intel macs, the announcement was "We're running on
Intel NOW." When they brought out the iPhone, the announcement was "It's
running a cousin of OS X, NOW."

With RIM, I'm getting "There will be a tablet _Real Soon Now_." and "We will
run everything on QNX _eventually_." If they can't ship it today, is there a
prototype they can show? If there isn't a prototype, is there an SDK with an
emulator so that developers can get started?

No?

This is dreadful, it's like a guy on his back in MMA getting his face punched
in, and he's talking about how he's going to hit the weights and beat his
opponent up in the rematch.

~~~
elblanco
I'm sure a lot of it has to do with their enterprise customers. I'm sure 90%
of them have never even _heard_ of QNX let alone decided on some arbitrary
policy they can begin to prepare to have meetings where they pretend to decide
what kinds of ramifications it'll have on their IT infrastructure.

------
pietrofmaggi
I don't know if and when QNX will be used on the phones, but I think that this
can be a big win for developers that can have access to an high quality kernel
and a serious SDK:

From the interview to Dan Dodge, co-founder and CEO of QNX Software Systems:
<http://devblog.blackberry.com/2010/09/blackberry-tablet-os/>

_For applications that require access to the native OS environment, developers
can develop and port C/C++ applications and also take advantage of the QNX®
Momentics® Tool Suite, which is based on the Eclipse standard._

~~~
sigzero
I play with QNX when you could boot the entire OS from a floppy.

~~~
cashman
Hah! I remember that, from back when I still _had_ a floppy.

Had a whole desktop GUI, TCP stack and web browser in 1.4 MB.

